

If Samsung doesn't care about customers, how can it hope to keep them? - eneveu
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/23/2657492/samsung-touchwiz-fails-customers

======
kbuck
CyanogenMod recently dropped support for the Samsung Vibrant because they
don't have source code required for dialing 911, so the fact that Samsung is
also refusing to push ICS means that Vibrant owners are completely out of
luck.

Reference: [http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/forum-280/announcement-19-cm-
vi...](http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/forum-280/announcement-19-cm-vibrant-
support/)

